# pump advice please



## Julieann Hardman (Apr 26, 2013)

Hiya im julieann and new to this site, i have joined in the hope that some one could give me advice who may be on the pump, I have had diabetes for 7 years now and my blood sugars are all over the place no matter how hard i try they just don't want to be in controlled. so after i have spoke to the diabetic nurses they have suggested the pump as they think i will befit from it and will help me gain more control. The problem is im not 100 % sure about it i did the ice course that our diabetic center holds and i was lucky enough to meet a women who was on the pump because she was having the same problem as me and she said its best think she ever did. just wondered if i could here from more ppl who have been in the same situation as me and if they changed to them pump how are you coping now?

Thanks julieann x


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi julieann & welcome

I'm waiting for my pump & I had a lot of doubts about going on the pump & still have 1 or 2 now. I'm having a pump due to my hypos & living alone.

I've met a lady in real life (first time I saw a real diabetic who I didn't know) & she was honest & said it will be the best thing I ever do.
Plus I've talked to a few pumpers here & have said the same thing

One thing tho, you can only disconnect for 1 hour & that's gone thing that makes me doubt it.

Did your DSN give you an information pack?


----------



## AJLang (Apr 26, 2013)

I have gastroparesis so my BGs were very hard to control on MDI. I have been diabetic for 42 years and was very reluctant to go on the pump.  Several people on this site really encouraged me to go on the pump and I started it on November 20th.  It is the best thing that I have ever done.  For example today my BG is 5.0 but I don want to risk a hypo so I have just reduced the temporary basal rate for an hour which will give me a nice 5.5.  My hypos have reduced significantly and so have the highs.  Apart from the set change I hardly remember the pump once I've stuck it in my bra. If I'm having a bath or going for a swim I just disconnect it and leave it somewhere dry.  If I was going somewhere "wet" for a day eg spending it a spa I would just disconnect and then bolus once an hour to cover my basal. This bolus could be by reconnecting or injection. Disconnecting and reconnecting is really, really easy. Yes I have to count carbs but I just tap these into my remote control and it calculates the insulin - but if I want to alter it, for example if I know that I'm going to walk straight after the meal, then I can just change the calculation.  In my personal opinion having a pump is fantastic.


----------



## pgcity (Apr 26, 2013)

I couldn't recommend a pump enough. I struggled on mdi because I need such small adjustment and 1u was always too much. The pump also helped smooth out my basal so I didn't go high in the morning and then hypo before tea.
It does take some getting used to tho and it did feel a bit like being diagnosed again. My dsn reassured me that if I didn't like the pump I could switch back to mdi. I never would now.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 26, 2013)

Julieann Hardman said:


> Hiya im julieann and new to this site, i have joined in the hope that some one could give me advice who may be on the pump, I have had diabetes for 7 years now and my blood sugars are all over the place no matter how hard i try they just don't want to be in controlled. so after i have spoke to the diabetic nurses they have suggested the pump as they think i will befit from it and will help me gain more control. The problem is im not 100 % sure about it i did the ice course that our diabetic center holds and i was lucky enough to meet a women who was on the pump because she was having the same problem as me and she said its best think she ever did. just wondered if i could here from more ppl who have been in the same situation as me and if they changed to them pump how are you coping now?
> 
> Thanks julieann x



Hi Julieann and welcome to the forum.
                                                  pumps are fantastic for gaining control as long as the user is prepared to put all the work in. It's not an easy option as a lot of hard work and frustration is involved to start with.
So basically you get out of it what you put in.
End result though if you put the work in is a better quality of life and a lot better control. 

Do buy yourself the book called pumping insulin by John Walsh (Amazon) it's worth it's weight in gold.
Look at the top of this pump forum and you will also see a sticky re basal testing, it might help you on MDI as well.

Ask as many questions as you need to ask about the pump and pumping, we will try to answer you


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Julieann, welcome to the forum  You might also like to browse the INPUT website: http://www.input.me.uk/


----------



## Redkite (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Julieann,

I left a long reply on your other thread in the newbies section, but just to repeat myself : don't hesitate, go for it.  I had to fight for 18 months for my son's pump, and we would never give it back!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Juieann. There is NO perfect answer but its the best upto now, Like Sue said you get out what you put in. If you want to eat or not YOU ajust. I enjoy not having much for lunch. Temp basal sorted !


----------



## Julieann Hardman (Apr 26, 2013)

*pump*

can i just say a massive thanks to every one who's replied to this means alot  me heads all over the place about this pump, my worries are knocking it out when im a sleep, and i know this one sounds self centered but where do women put it when u wear like dresses and stuff? I heard alot say they put it in ur bra but can u still not see it, im a bit paranoid about my diabetes like i wont inject in front of ppl incase they dont like it i know at the end of the day i have no shame in doing that but its just a confidence thing :/ stupid i know! my main reason for the pump is my hbc thingy is 9 something and she said i cant even consider having kids if i dont wanna put my kid at risk i need get it down to 6. kinda open my eyes and made me scared even tho i do try my best to control it i never get a steady result drives me mad. x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 26, 2013)

Julieann Hardman said:


> can i just say a massive thanks to every one who's replied to this means alot  me heads all over the place about this pump, my worries are knocking it out when im a sleep,



I've caught my tubing on a doorhandle and it's stopped me when moving fairly swiftly. I've also had a couple of 'pump bungee' moments where I've dropped Artoo who has dangled by the tubing. Not advised, but that sticky is STRONG stuff. You would really have to go some to pull it out while asleep.



Julieann Hardman said:


> and i know this one sounds self centered but where do women put it when u wear like dresses and stuff? I heard alot say they put it in ur bra but can u still not see it,



There are *loads* of places to put them. Many women to use their bra - no experience of that myself(!) but there seem to be a number of options there (front/side) and some pumps can be operated entirely from 'remote' so no need to fish it out if you don't want to. 'Pumping Insulin' also suggests using a tubular bandage to slot it in on thigh which might work with a dress?



Julieann Hardman said:


> im a bit paranoid about my diabetes like i wont inject in front of ppl incase they dont like it i know at the end of the day i have no shame in doing that but its just a confidence thing :/



This I think would be a *major* plus for you. As far as anyone else is concerned when I take my pump out in public/on the train/in a restaurant I could just be checking a pager/mobile. It is a lot more discreet than insulin pens.



Julieann Hardman said:


> my main reason for the pump is my hbc thingy is 9 something and she said i cant even consider having kids if i dont wanna put my kid at risk i need get it down to 6. kinda open my eyes and made me scared even tho i do try my best to control it i never get a steady result drives me mad. x



As Sue said, it's not a 'magic bullet', but many people who really struggled on MDI do seem to get much better results with a pump. All the delivery options etc are so much more precise and can be tailored far more exactly to your actual requirements (especially basal insulin). Burt of course this only really works well if you constantly keep on top of how your requirements are changing. 

If you are prepared to put the work in, test lots, and keep good records you stand a good chance of seeing better numbers with a pump.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Julieann Hardman (Apr 26, 2013)

thanks alot mike i think im gonna go ahead and do it, I think thats my only option if i want to change things, its just having that knowledge and confidence to do it lol x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 26, 2013)

Great! Plenty of pumpers here from complete newcomers to the likes of Sue who has extensive knowledge and experience from years with a pump to help you out as things progress.

Keep us posted on how you get on 

but don't wait...

There are some brilliant books/online courses that can really help you prepare for the possibility of a pump by trying to get the best out of your remaining months on MDI (basal testing / insulin:carb ratios / correction factors / dealing with exercise & alcohol etc).

First of all et your basal as 'right 'as you can. This write-up will help http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=120

The BERTIE online course is worth a look: http://www.bertieonline.org.uk/

And for books you could do worse than 'Think Like a Pancreas' by Gary Scheiner  http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...mp=2506&creative=9298&creativeASIN=0738215147

or Ragnar Hanas's book http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...mp=2506&creative=9298&creativeASIN=185959350X

And keep asking question here too! Someone will have been where you are and might have some ideas to try


----------

